# right handed men should hold the slingshot in the left hand right ?



## slinger2016

right handed men should hold the slingshot in the left hand and pull the bands in the right hand right ?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Line the band under your dominant eye from that point you'll figure out which hand is the hand that should hold the slingshot


----------



## slinger2016

how can i know what is my dominant eye


----------



## pult421

Should?? When aiming.. I say yes..especially if their dominant eye is right. But my brother shoots with the slingshot in his right hand and he aims somehow. Its all preference i guess


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Point at something 10 feet away with both eyes open then close eye each eye separately whichever eye u close the cause the finger to be thrown off target is your weak eye making your other your dominant eye


----------



## slinger2016

i did not understand

Oneproudmeximan


----------



## Greyman

slinger2016 said:


> right handed men should hold the slingshot in the left hand and pull the bands in the right hand right ?


i,m a right handed man and I have always held my catty in my right hand, I,m in my mid 50s now and have had a catty in my pocket from around the age of 12 I don't know which eye is dominant, though I know they have got worse over those years, it just all feels natural I would not pick anything else up in my left hand so why would I pick up my catty in it, there are know rules it's just whichever way floats your boat or fills your pot that counts,


----------



## brucered

2 handed sports I am Left Handed.

1 handed sports, I hold in my Right Hand.

When I eat supper and am only using one utensil, I hold the fork or spoon in my R hand.

If I am using a knife & a fork, I hold the fork in my L hand....go figure.

I did the finger point and close an eye trick and am Left Eye dominant. So it makes sense for me to hold in my R and pull with my L.

Now does that make me Left or Right handed when discussion and looking at frames?


----------



## slinger2016

i am right hand dominant so in what hand should i hold the slingshot


----------



## brucered

slinger2016 said:


> i am right hand dominant so in what hand should i hold the slingshot


Whichever feels natural.

See my post above, I'm all over the place in terms of dominant hand.


----------



## slinger2016

right eye dominant so in what hand should i hold the slingshot


----------



## brucered

slinger2016 said:


> i am right hand dominant so in what hand should i hold the slingshot





slinger2016 said:


> right eye dominant so in what hand should i hold the slingshot


Someone will help you soon if you don't like the answers and recommendation given already.

No need to spam the forum with your question....it can't be that pressing that you can't wait a few hours for more answers.


----------



## pult421

slinger2016 said:


> right eye dominant so in what hand should i hold the slingshot


 i picked up a slingshot when i started with my left hand. Im a righty. Im right eye dominant .. When i keep my body straight and lift my slingshot towards my target which is my left side. So when i close my left eye.. And pull the pouch to my anchor point which is located under my dominant eye.. I get a straight line for aiming. Go and grab your slingshot.. Go shoot. Come back and roll one while thinking.. Hmmmm this worked.. Or this didnt work.. Then search in the forum here.. Chances are many people have the same question at some point.


----------



## pult421

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Point at something 10 feet away with both eyes open then close eye each eye separately whichever eye u close the cause the finger to be thrown off target is your weak eye making your other your dominant eye


 i was gonna recommend this but i felt that no matter how well i put it .. it wouldnt register. Some folk need to be shown or sent straight to google lol no offense to anyone


----------



## CornDawg

I tweeze the pouch in my throwing hand

The catcher holds the fork

A setup with no reprimand

And I seldom look like dork


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

slinger2016 said:


> how can i know what is my dominant eye


Other way:


----------



## Thwack

I am right handed, right eye dominant, and hold my slingshot with my right hand when I shoot, I hold a bow with my left hand, and shoot pistols with both hands. I guess it would be a good idea to learn to shoot a slingshot with both hands too, you never know when one hand might be injured and out of action when you need it.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I'm right handed more or less, pretty good at most things ambidextrously, but I also hold in my right hand and pull with my left. I HAVE to...MY RIGHT EYE is center blind, can't see the target at all. So in my case I have no choice but the change over happened in 1968 so it's been so long it doesn't matter. Just for fun I decided to hold in my left and pull with my right, yuck...felt really weird yet that's how I shot when I was a lad.

Does it matter what hand you hold the fame in? No. Just figure out which eye is dominant and if you don't know it makes no diff anyway...hold the frame in whatever hand it feels best to do so. The word "should" isn't in my vocabulary anyway, I quit "shoulding" in myself a looong time ago, should implies, "I don't want to but I'm obligated to.." I put should in a shoe box when I decided that other people's shoulds didn't apply to me.


----------



## Charles

The more important question is eye dominance.

MOST folks who are right handed are right eye dominant ... but not ALL are. Youtube has several videos telling you how to determine which is your dominant eye. Here is one:






IF you are right eye dominant, then hold the fork in your left hand and draw with your right. That way your right eye ... your dominant eye ... is closer to the line of the bands and the path of the ammo.

IF you are left eye dominant, then hold the fork in your right hand and draw with your left. That way your left eye ... your dominant eye ... is closer to the line of the bands and the path of the ammo.

Hope this helps.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JonM

:yeahthat:


----------



## Chuck Daehler

That video Charles is the best I've seen on eye dominance. Thank you sir!! And it's been a while since I heard that MI accent too.

I want to make something clear about this eye dominance thing. I am living proof that due to an eye injury I switched very successfully to the non dominant eye by default...only choice I had. You can shoot with either eye. That is a fact because both of them see (given you have two good eyes which I do not). But for years I've been perfectly comfortable with the switch. Now, that doesn't mean forget about finding the dominant eye, it's good to do.

Personally I think it's more of finding out what is awkward and what is natural as to what hand you hold the frame in and pouch in...what sort of instinctively suits you best. Again, you can shoot fine with either eye given both are good eyes...the dominant eye would be "better" for it's natural to sight with it and to differentiate between slight angles...that's what people say pretty universally. That's my take on it, obviously there are other takes too...so it boils down to what seems to fit you best.


----------



## Tremoside

Eye dominance is not written in stone. You can learn to shoot this way or that way. Try this way and that way too. Send at least a couple hundred shots either setup. You will see what's the best.

In my opinion hand stability is more important for accuracy than eye dominance (for slingshots). But we are all different.


----------



## goodflite

I don't know if this works for everyone but after determining which eye is dominant, try the dominant eye test again while squinting your dominant eye while leaving your other eye fully open - and see if your weak eye becomes dominant. I can squint the one eye varying amounts until I actually notice the other becoming dominant. I'm left eye dominant but do better at all shooting sports by holding, aiming and shooting in the traditional right handed style. I've just trained myself to automatically go into the one-eye squint. I know it's a compromise to keeping both eyes fully open but it's better than doing it one-eyed - and hey, it's a righty's world out there.


----------



## Steve32

There are several you tube vids that show how. Just search for "determining dominant eye." It's easier to see how, than explain how. Don't worry it doesn't involve poking them out one by one.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeanettiah

For some reason I am unable to see out of both eyes at the same time although I can see better out of left eye but am right handed I wing shoot left handed at waterfowl with shotgun but shoot S SHOT right handed boy I am screwed up. Jonathan

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat

Hold the frame with both hands and pull the pouch back with your teeth..


----------



## Jolly Roger

Gotta love the sarcasm in some of these post. Better than reading the daily comics sometimes.


----------



## tastetickles

It's like guitar, the first time you pick one up naturally regardless of whether you are whichever handed is the one your body prefers.


----------

